# Shadow Kenpo-ing



## Kirk (May 29, 2002)

My instructor sprang a new exercise on us.  It was like shadow
boxing, but you "shadow kenpo".  He said to use everything
we were taught against your "opponent".  Elbows, fists, blocks,
parries, kicks, all of it!  He said to act like "Joe Kenpo" meaning
one knowledgeable in Kenpo.  We all had pads on the floor to
mark our "ring" and we went at it.  Two minute rounds, 30 
seconds between each round.  We did 4 rounds.  Pretty fun, 
once you got passed feeling stupid!:shrug:   I was gasping for
air, and sweating like a pig by the end of it!  It was too kewl!

I did  notice that I was VERY linear, which struck me as odd.
I just did kinda what felt natural,  yet also going "hey, you 
haven't throw a handsword lately" and such.  I tried to imagine
a make believe attacker, and him being effected in the ways
we were told he/she would (e.g. head coming down and forward,
hips going back when kicked in the groin).  Funny thing is, I've
always been a fan of circular movement (when watching), and
what comes out of me?  STRAIGHT LINES!  

Nevertheless, it was pretty cool.  Anyone heard of this?   Your
experiences?


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 29, 2002)

That is a great exercise.  soon you will find yourself doing it in elevators, standing in lines at the bank, walking theu the house all over the place.

It creates spontaneous reactions which can be very useful


----------



## Kirk (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *That is a great exercise.  soon you will find yourself doing it in elevators, standing in lines at the bank, walking thru the house all over the place.
> 
> It creates spontaneous reactions which can be very useful *



Too late! :rofl:


----------



## Turner (May 30, 2002)

I've always done something similar, but more along the line of a spontaneous form. The interesting thing is that I've only trained in linear forms of martial arts but my 'form' is very circular and flowing.

I'm always throwing elbows, hammers, backfists and face rakes while walking about. My arms just move without my thinking about it. It's good that I mostly walk about during my breaks at work... which is in the wee hours of the morning so noone else is out and about to see.


----------



## satans.barber (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonehead _
> 
> *That is a great exercise.  soon you will find yourself doing it in elevators, standing in lines at the bank, walking theu the house all over the place. *



If you're at home it can be useful to do that infront of a full length mirror as well (I screwed one to my wardrobe door) so you can more easily see when and where you leave yourself open etc., poor man's video camera I suppose!

Ian.


----------



## tonbo (May 30, 2002)

......it's also getting past having people look at you funny when they catch you practicing.... 

I have that problem at work, sometimes.  As I walk back to the lunchroom to refresh my tea, or get lunch, etc., I will be working on hand strikes or stepping patterns/stances.  Generally, no one sees me....but when they *do*, I get some pretty odd looks.  I just kinda laugh and go on.

I also have a pretty secluded cubicle, where I work on techniques from time to time.  Again, no one is usually a witness to my spontaneous games, but......I've had to explain things once in a while..... 

'Course, now, most of the people I work with know that I am a martial artist, and not suffering from some over-exaggerated nerve twitch disease.  That knowledge comes in handy for both of us!!

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 31, 2002)

Yes, brings back fond memories of bowing in and out of Circle K and Sears.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (May 31, 2002)

I still bow in and out of the craftsman section!


----------



## Kirk (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I still bow in and out of the craftsman section! *



And the problem with that is ... ?


----------



## RCastillo (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Yes, brings back fond memories of bowing in and out of Circle K and Sears.
> 
> :asian: *



Huh?, you drink some tainted milk, or something?

Anyway, I was taught the same thing in TKD, called technique sparring. In essence, it's good to get away from the pads since many of us become dependent on that.(and don't slam me for using tkd as an example)


----------



## Kirk (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *and don't slam me for using tkd as an example *





I'll leave that to Mr C and Gou .. they do it so well


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




They only do it because it is so easy!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

I can't miss!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I can't miss! *



Not true, I saw him miss a stop sign!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

:bird:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:bird: *



For all you youngsters out there that may remember, like "Dandy" Don Meredith on "Monday Night Football" used to say, "Number 17 on your program, number ONE in your hearts." Thanks Mr. Conatser!:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

You are too sharp to keep up with this early!  When does school start again?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *You are too sharp to keep up with this early!  When does school start again?
> *



That IKKO stuff must've rubbed off on me! Won't start till August, but I'm teaching Kenpo/Tai-Chi at a middle school near here starting Monday! Good money too! Still doing the thing at the "Y", as well.  :samurai:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

One is not enough, NOW he has "2" Locations....... 
:cheers:


----------



## Seig (Jun 2, 2002)

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 2, 2002)

Noooooooo ......... am I behind times or something.?


----------

